# Another Drawing



## Kitkat92 (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats really good. When I come on here and see other peoples drawings it makes me feel depressed cos I wish I could draw lol... I really like it though, It's great


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

lol, thanks!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow, you really suck at drawing.



Kidding, you're amazing.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

hahahaha!! i know, i'm so bad!


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

I am like exactly the same about moods! Sometimes I can draw and other times I couldn't draw an oval if I tried! I tend to be able to draw better at 11-12 at night... it's very strange ...


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

That looks good to me. I like it.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

awww!!! thanks guys!! i kinda forgot about this post!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Great drawing Gemini


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

thanks M2G!! i haven't drawn in forever....well, since being at school....i need to get back to it! i don't want to get out of habit


----------

